

Self-fulfilling correlations - thisjepisje
http://lesswrong.com/lw/2n5/selffulfilling_correlations/

======
mtdewcmu
Well-stated. I think there are multiple related effects like this one that
conspire to make spurious correlations extremely tenacious in practice.

------
onnoonno
I have been saying similar things for years. Apply this to modern psychology.
We live in weird feedback times.

